# Externe Grafikkarte



## TheAssasin (22. Dezember 2011)

Ok ich habe einen Medion/Akoya Laptop und in den Laptop ist eine Onboard Grafikkarte und die ist Verdammt ......... und wollte ich fragen ob ich nicht einfach einen Speziellen Adapter holen kann und eine Grafikkarte Extern anschliesen kann ************

Ist das möglich und wenn ja bitte sagt mir wie**************?

Danke :=)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Dezember 2011)

Hi,

wieviel soll das maximal kosten? Welchen Laptop hast du (welche Anschlüsse)?

Eventuell ist das hier für dich eine Lösung.

Gruß
BK


----------



## TheAssasin (22. Dezember 2011)

Ok danke das hatt mir sehr geholfen aber ich suche noch nach einer günstigeren variante ****


----------



## Dr Dau (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo!



TheAssasin hat gesagt.:


> [...] aber ich suche noch nach einer günstigeren variante ****


Dann solltest Du Dich mit dem Wunschzettel schreiben aber ganz schnell beeilen. 
Und was ist Dir an der von Bratkartoffel verlinkten Lösung zu teuer?
Der User schreibt dort dass er bei "iBäh" einen kompletten "Bausatz" für 68 EUR ersteigert hat.
Ok, es kommt noch eine Grafikkarte hinzu, aber was erwartest Du?
Eine "auspacken, reinstecken, freuen"-Highendlösung für 20 EUR?
Alleine eine ganz einfache Billig-Grafikkarte kostet ab ca. 30 EUR, macht zusammen also rund 100 EUR.
Möglicherweise willst Du aber auch noch eine Lösung im "Hosentaschenformat"?
Wenn es sowas geben würde, könntest Du sicherlich mit einigen Hundert EUR rechnen.

Es gibt sogenannte "USB Grafikkarten", der Begriff ist aber vollkommen falsch.
Hierbei handelt es sich lediglich um einen Adapter über den man einen (weiteren) Monitor per USB anschliessen kann.
Dazu wird mittels DisplayLink das Signal der internen Grafikkarte für USB aufbereitet und an den Ausgang der "USB Grafikkarte" weitergereicht.
Kostenpunkit: ab ca. 50 EUR, und dass ist nur ein Adapter (von daher dürfte die o.g. Lösung mit einer echten Grafikkarte wohl schon die günstigste sein).

Dann gibt es noch Monitore die direkt über USB angeschlossen werden können (z.b. von Samsung --> Stichwort: UbiSync).
Allerdings ist hier die o.g. "USB Grafikkarte" bereits integriert.
Nütz Dir also auch nichts.

Lesestoff: DisplayLink - Was ist das?

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## TheAssasin (23. Dezember 2011)

ja das weis ich mit ner weile alles schon ich weis auch das ich das alles nicht für 1€ bekomme.
Ich wollte bloß versuchen diese sache noch preiswerter zu bekommen.

Aber ich danke euch trotzdem.
Und ich glaube da ich mir schon 300 € zusammengespart habe werde ich mir noch etwas mehr zusammen sparen und dann einfach einen neuen kaufen :=)

Danke schön und schöne feiertage wünsche ich euch :=)


----------



## chmee (28. Dezember 2011)

Um nochmal technischen Senf hinzuzugeben:
Grafik und Grafikkarten benötigen Datendurchsatz. Es gibt momentan keinen externen Port/Anschluß, der es mit den internen Verdrahtungen aufnehmen kann. Also gibt es für USB/PCMCIA keine schnelleren Karten, als jene, die intern verbaut sind. Wenn es nun lediglich um einen Zweitmonitor geht, kann man solche Displayport/USB-Adapter benutzen. Spiele und andere grafikintensive Dinge benötigen eine bessere interne Grafikkarte, ergo ist ein Neukauf die einzige Möglichkeit.

mfg chmee


----------



## TheAssasin (30. Dezember 2011)

ja ok ich werde sowieso bald einen neuen Rechner kaufen danke euch allen trotzdem


----------



## mccae (1. Januar 2012)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> Also gibt es für USB/PCMCIA keine schnelleren Karten, als jene, die intern verbaut sind.



Computer sagt: Nein.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnnyD2Ml_II

Also,
Es gibt diverse Notebooks ab ungefähr 2004 welche einem "ExpressCard" Slot ausgestattet sind.

Ein Expresscard-Slot ist ein PCI-Express Slot im Miniformat.

Es gibt eine Montagevorrichtung für normale PCI-Express Grafikkarten, welche über den ExpressCard-Slot an den Laptop angeschlossen werden.

http://www.villageinstruments.com/tiki-index.php?page=ViDock

Mit diesem Ding kann man auch eine Nvidia GTX 580 an ein Notebook anschließen.

Das Problem ist, dass das Gerät 300 Euro kostet, und die Grafikkarte dann nocheinmal 400.
Außerdem sollte das Notebook diesen Slot besitzen, was die meisten neuen Modelle auch tun (vor allem Notebooks von HP).

Edit:
Sollte die Diskussion aufkommen, dass x16 PCI-E benötigt wird:
Das ist nicht wahr.
Moderne Grafikkarten laufen auch mit x8 PCI-E (manche mit x4) bei selber Leistung.
Der Slot selbst ist aber ein x16er.
Zusätzliche SLI/Crossfire Slots zum Beispiel sind x16 Slots bieten aber elektrisch nur PCI-E x8.

mfg,
Martin


----------



## chmee (1. Januar 2012)

Du hast recht, es gibt den PCMCIA-Nachfolger Expresscard. Du hast ja auf den Wiki-Eintrag verlinkt.

(a) In wievielen Notebooks ist er verbaut - so wenige sind es nicht - aber beileibe nicht alle.
*- wichtiger aber -*
(b) Expresscard entspricht PCIe x1 nach Standard 1.0/1.1 - also ~250MB/s - das ist weit entfernt von 4x oder 8x PCIe 2.0 oder 3.0.


> This includes a single PCI Express lane (x1) operating at the baseline 2.5Gbps data rate, in each direction, as defined in the PCI Express Base Specification 1.0a by the PCI-SIG


Zitat-Link - auch im Wiki-Eintrag nachzulesen..

Heisst also, Ja, Du kannst eine GTX580 auf diesen Adapter packen - weil sie, ja, sehr schön, einen 16 Lane-PCIe-Slot mit externer Stromversorgung anbieten - und sie wird dennoch nie an eine intern mit 8 Lanes verdrahtete GraKa rankommen - Marketing verspricht vieles..

mfg chmee


----------

